# New Weapon Sketch(es)



## Tetsubo

So here is my first sketch in almost two years. I have no idea if it means I'm back to sketching regularly or if this is a one off sort of a thing.

	Full tang construction with hardwood slabs. Brass pins.


----------



## hafrogman

Oooh, he's BACK.  Here's hoping it's not just a one time thing.   

It's an interesting one, it almost looks a little bit more like a tool than a weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oooh, he's BACK.  Here's hoping it's not just a one time thing.
> 
> It's an interesting one, it almost looks a little bit more like a tool than a weapon.




Well it is based on the Inuit knife, which is a tool...

Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

A render...


----------



## Tetsubo

I really liked the movie -300-. But I wasn't happy with the sword design for the Spartans. I thought it was too inelegant and modern looking. So I present my version...

	Full tang construction, wooden slab grips with through pins and a leather wrap.


----------



## Ry

That's niiice.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> That's niiice.




Thank you.


----------



## Ry

If you have the inclination, I'd be very curious to see what your interpretation of the Dark Sun "Gladiator's Friend" would look like.


----------



## Tetsubo

Assassin's Blade

    All metal construction, modified bollocks pommel and a leather wrapped grip.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> If you have the inclination, I'd be very curious to see what your interpretation of the Dark Sun "Gladiator's Friend" would look like.




Do you have a reference source? I own most of the Dark Sun setting so I should have it if I know where to look...


----------



## Ry

You know.... I think it was actually featured in a Polyhedron Magazine back in the day.  It just stuck in my mind.  The basic idea was a weapon that could bludgeon, slash, or pierce.  One end was a blade pointing outward like your oolloo, the other had a ball as a counterweight and a spearpoint jutting out of the ball.  So essentially it's a staff with a spearpoint at one end, a weight behind the spearpoint, and an oolloo at the other.  I remember thinking that the weapon would lend itself to fights that changed in pace very quickly.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is an illustration for a magic item idea I had. The weapon would be electrically charged. Inspired by a serving fork.

	In 3.5 D&D terms it would be a +1 Adamantine Shocking Burst Spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> You know.... I think it was actually featured in a Polyhedron Magazine back in the day.  It just stuck in my mind.  The basic idea was a weapon that could bludgeon, slash, or pierce.  One end was a blade pointing outward like your oolloo, the other had a ball as a counterweight and a spearpoint jutting out of the ball.  So essentially it's a staff with a spearpoint at one end, a weight behind the spearpoint, and an oolloo at the other.  I remember thinking that the weapon would lend itself to fights that changed in pace very quickly.




Well, I did this sketch for a Dwarven version of that in '03... 

The idea of the spear point coming out of the bludgeoning end might be interesting though...


----------



## Ry

I got the impression that the blade was made for sweeping razor-like swipes, rather than axe-like ones, to keep momentum.  Here's a diagram with an alternate shape for a blade that would allow both types of strikes.  (They say a picture is worth a thousand words, but mine is probably worth only seven or eight)


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> I got the impression that the blade was made for sweeping razor-like swipes, rather than axe-like ones, to keep momentum.  Here's a diagram with an alternate shape for a blade that would allow both types of strikes.  (They say a picture is worth a thousand words, but mine is probably worth only seven or eight)




I'll see what I can come up with... at the moment I need to visit the hardware store, fixing the bathroom sink...


----------



## Tetsubo

Rycanada's Battlestaff

	A gladiatorial weapon. The weight at the base of the spear point is a sphere.


----------



## Jdvn1

Excellent, excellent thread, Tetsubo.


----------



## Ry

Sweet tapdancing elephants!  That's perfect!  Now I'm picturing gladiators using the hook to do trips and pulling opponents off balance, combining the swipes with snapkicks and maybe grapple attempts.  

Fantastic!


----------



## Ry

I'm going to make that the favored weapon of the church of Taiia (the monotheistic sun faith from the back of Deities & Demigods)


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> I'm going to make that the favored weapon of the church of Taiia (the monotheistic sun faith from the back of Deities & Demigods)




Thank you.


----------



## Ry

Thank _you_.  If you have the book, the blade is the sun/creator aspect and the spike is the night / destroyer aspect.  You can imagine a ceremonial guard holding it vertically, changing it up depending on whether it's day or night.


----------



## Tetsubo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Excellent, excellent thread, Tetsubo.




Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

I appear to be on a roll...

	Tubular steel shaft with inset blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

A throwing star with a bit of flair...


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms, -Separ8- Force Cutter

	Originally designed as a tool for space salvagers, the force cutter quickly found its way into the Arena. With its blade formed from a shaped force field, the cutter can tackle even the most heavily armoured foes. Extremely dangerous to use the force cutter has become a fan favorite.

	Infinity Arms is proud to introduce the new –Separ8- Force Cutter for the next Arena season. With the addition of the LaserLine system the user can finally see the outline of the normally invisible force field edge. This enhances the visual appeal of the weapon while simultaneously making it far safer. We at Infinity Arms are sure that the new –Separ8- Force Cutter shall become the leading model both in the Arena and on salvage wrecks System-wide.

	Remember, Infinity Arms… Always Ready, Always Armed…


----------



## Ry

Tetsubo, thinking about archives and such... what would you consider the most subtle weapon you've drawn?


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, thinking about archives and such... what would you consider the most subtle weapon you've drawn?




How are you defining "subtle"? As in the weapon that looks least like a weapon? Or as in the design that has the most graceful, subtle lines? Or a third alternative that I haven't considered?


----------



## Ry

The one that would require the most subtle manipulation on the part of the combatant.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> The one that would require the most subtle manipulation on the part of the combatant.




That is a very complex question.

I can say without hesitation that there are weapons which are most decidedly unsubtle. The Great Axe, the Goliath Greathammer and the Morningstar are good examples. But after that... things get a lot less well defined... 

I know a man in the SCA that once told me, "In the right hands, a polearm is a six foot scalpel." He is right of course. The skill of the warrior will dictate how "subtly" an attack is executed...

As for my own sketches... again, that is a hard answer. I would say that many of my Elven designs were conceived with subtly in mind. The naginata is also a graceful and subtle weapon. As are many of the Japanese weapons. 

There is an old thread on the Art boards that I started. "Weapon Illustration Thread" is what I believe it is called. I posted almost my entire sketch archive in it. It holds all of my Elven designs.

I may have to think about this more. A very complex question indeed...


----------



## Tetsubo

Full tang construction, brass guard, through pins and wooden slab grip. Inspired by designs from competitive cutting contests.


----------



## Mycanid

Very nice stuff sir!

I especially liked the Inuit based tool in the first post.... That's one nasty looking semi-lady's fan thing!


----------



## Thaniel

Welcome back into the fray, Tetsubo.  I figured I'd celebrate with another request.

I have a character that helped bring down a giant hawk with the cunning use of a length of rope, a grappling hook, and the Enlarge Person spell.  After dressing and cleaning the bird, he decided to take several of the 8"-10" talons and fashion them into kukris.  I'd like to see your take on this.  He's an elf scout, so the design would be quite elfish/woodsy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wicked cool Tetsubo. Love it all.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you all. 

I'll think about the talon kukri idea...


----------



## Tetsubo

Request for a weapon made from the talon of a Giant Hawk. Kukri style wooden grip, brass guard, pins and pommel cap.
	Oddly I had been thinking about a talon themed weapon just yesterday...


----------



## Ry

*yoink*


----------



## Tetsubo

My version of a raptor claw inspired weapon...


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> *yoink*




I just looked at your profile... born in 1981... boy that makes me feel old...


----------



## Ry

*better not tell him I've been GMing for over 10 years*


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> *better not tell him I've been GMing for over 10 years*




Well I've been GMing for 28 years...


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a sword based on Thor's hammer, Mjolnir. I think it came out sort of anime...


----------



## Tetsubo

I've been playing with a character concept as of late: a lightly armoured fighter-type (Scout?) that is armed with two handaxes. This would be said handaxe. Though I am considering doing a tomahawk as well...


----------



## Ry

Just wondering, why the downward angle on the head?


----------



## hafrogman

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a sword based on Thor's hammer, Mjolnir. I think it came out sort of anime...




Wow, that's beautiful.  It looks heavier than hell, but still amazing.


----------



## Thaniel

rycanada said:
			
		

> Just wondering, why the downward angle on the head?




I would say that with that angle of blade, it would do piercing and slashing damage. The point of the blade goes in first, then the rest slices.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> Just wondering, why the downward angle on the head?




Partly to emphasis the Slashing aspect of a handaxe and partly aesthetics... Sometimes I sketch things just because they are pretty...


----------



## Tetsubo

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, that's beautiful.  It looks heavier than hell, but still amazing.




Yeah, I thought it would be a bear to wield as well...


----------



## Mycanid

Very nice hand axe there sir.

Hmm. [Trying to imagine two being wielded in combat...]


----------



## Tetsubo

The tomahawk idea for my lightly armoured fighter-type character concept. The three pins on the upper shaft are decorative tacks.


----------



## Tetsubo

Scagel Inspired Knife

All metal with a leather wrapped grip. No bollocks this time...


----------



## Tetsubo

For the Druid that has to harvest a LOT of mistletoe...


----------



## Dakdakkel

Id have to say that I am impressed, those are some great works you have going on there.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dakdakkel said:
			
		

> Id have to say that I am impressed, those are some great works you have going on there.




Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

"They say that you can hear a Demonslayer before you see him. The soft ching-ching-ching of his Spade announcing to friend a foe alike that a man with a purpose draws near. A man without fear of the things that dwell in the darkness..."

				Ling Po, Swordmaster and scholar

	Each of the spade's blades has two free moving metal rings. Inspired by the brake lights on a car I saw recently.


----------



## Tetsubo

A non-lethal design for a low tech city watch. It allows trip and disarming attacks against fleeing criminals. It would also function as a symbol of office.

	The hooks and brace are solid steel round stock.


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend made a request... may the God of Weapons have mercy upon me...


----------



## Ry

Wow.  Sword-chuks, eh?  

Strongbad has grown almost incalculable in his power.


----------



## Dakdakkel

I took a few pictures and rendered them to try it out, but i have no place to store them on the net prior to posting it on here.  Will have to work something out so i can show you how i see your weapons.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dakdakkel said:
			
		

> I took a few pictures and rendered them to try it out, but i have no place to store them on the net prior to posting it on here.  Will have to work something out so i can show you how i see your weapons.




I hope you can find a place. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Tetsubo

I seem to be in the mood for double weapon sketches...

	This is how I describe the weapon known as a "two-bladed sword" in my D&D campaigns. The actual illustration in the game makes them look unusable...


----------



## Tetsubo

An Elven version of the bladed staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

A double edged version...


----------



## Tetsubo

I got this idea from a gaming illustration. I thought the version in the image was a bit "heavy" though. So I tried to lighten it a tad. The piercing in the blade has a beveled edge.


----------



## Tetsubo

The design behind this sword is that the blade piercings would make a whistling sound when the weapon is swung.


----------



## Ry

Very cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy bladed short sword, companion to the Whistling Sword.


----------



## Ry

Any chance of a designed-to-maim arrowhead?


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> Any chance of a designed-to-maim arrowhead?




Something like this?


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend asked for a sword-gun that looks like it might actually work. This is a double-action, six shot revolver.


----------



## Tetsubo

I hope that DC doesn't sue me...


----------



## KB9JMQ

Glad to see you are back at it. Once again these are great.
I love pulling out an illustration to show my players.


----------



## Tetsubo

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Glad to see you are back at it. Once again these are great.
> I love pulling out an illustration to show my players.




Thank you.

My best illustration I ever used was a picture of a real world snapping turtle. I said, "You see THIS burst out of the water at you. It is ten feet long!" I then snapped the picture up from behind the GM's screen... really shocked them...


----------



## GoodKingJayIII

First of all, these are all great, but I had a question about:



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a sword based on Thor's hammer...




A _sword_ based on a _hammer_?   

I'm really curious about the story behind that one.


----------



## Tetsubo

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> First of all, these are all great, but I had a question about:
> 
> 
> 
> A _sword_ based on a _hammer_?
> 
> I'm really curious about the story behind that one.




Thank you.

He really liked the 1E illustration in the original Deities & Demigods. I took that image and adapted it to the sword concept. Though my version isn't anywhere near as good as the original.


----------



## Tetsubo

One bar of steel, wrapped in leather.


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel from point to point. Every part of this design has a diamond cross-section.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Flail


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a fusion of a nagimaki and a bill hook.


----------



## Tetsubo

This sketch started out in my head very simple. It just got more complex on the page...


----------



## Ebonyr

*New weapon - request?*

Greetings,

Could you draw a weapon called a "spring-bolt rifle"? Its a concept weapon I dreamed up.
Background: Tinker gnomes have developed very strong metal springs for some project and humans have used the springs to propel a projectile.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ebonyr said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> Could you draw a weapon called a "spring-bolt rifle"? Its a concept weapon I dreamed up.
> Background: Tinker gnomes have developed very strong metal springs for some project and humans have used the springs to propel a projectile.





I can think about it. Are you interested in a certain look?

I think there have been spring powered projectile weapons in the past though. I know there is a knife that fires its blade and I think springs have been used in spear guns as well...


----------



## Ebonyr

I was thinking of a rifle-look, not to modern. Maybe a really long barrel, like a musket.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by a decorative element on my friend Scott's living room mirror. I think it came out with an anime look.


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Great Scimitar


----------



## Tetsubo

The design idea behind this axe is a military "government issued" tool/weapon. The sort of mass produced item handed out to a conscript army. Any society with access to water power, the concept of the punch press and decent metallurgy could make this item.

	The blade is a sharpened disk held in place by three bolts. Two of the bolts can be removed to allow the blade to be rotated to expose a sharp edge. The bolts can all be removed to allow the blade to be completely sharpened or replaced.

	The housing that holds the blade to the shaft is made of two identical formed plates that are riveted in place. They could be punch pressed out of steel or cast out of bronze.

	The wooden shaft would be machined on a lathe like a rifle stock. This technology was available in the 18th Century. Most of the shaft is oval in cross-section, except for the section within the housing which is rectangular.

	This sketch was a bear to lay-out but I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I see you're still putting out cool stuff.  I'm going to ask my DM to let my monk get some sword-chucks, just for the reaction of course.    Did you ever consider that "Gatling Crossbow" suggestion from a while back?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I see you're still putting out cool stuff.  I'm going to ask my DM to let my monk get some sword-chucks, just for the reaction of course.    Did you ever consider that "Gatling Crossbow" suggestion from a while back?




I'm still working on the spring-bolt idea. I think I finally have a concept that will work...


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a bolt launcher that was powered by a large spring. I tried for a steampunk look. The goat's foot can be used as a rest or a brace when crank the spring.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Sweet!


----------



## Ebonyr

OMG!!! That's awesome ..thanks for the pic


----------



## Tetsubo

Ebonyr said:
			
		

> OMG!!! That's awesome ..thanks for the pic




Glad you like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Gems set into the blade and pommel, with an ivory grip.


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel with a textured shaft and a bead fetish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are you still taking requests Tetsubo?


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you still taking requests Tetsubo?




Sure. But I make no promises as for turn around time... I do this for fun after all...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Sure. But I make no promises as for turn around time... I do this for fun after all...



Great, and I do understand. 

My requests in no particular order:

- a longbow made of glass instead of wood
- a wooden bat'leth
- a quartstaff that retracts, becoming nunchuku when retracted (if even possible)


----------



## Tetsubo

With this design I am actually revisiting one I did in 2002. I liked the original idea but at the risk of sounding egotistical I think I've improved since then.

	The concept behind the newer version is an axe made from the remains of our current society. Scavenged items modified to create a melee weapon. The main structure of the axe is constructed from galvanized iron pipes. The three short pieces have had their ends peened over to meet the blade. The blade is actually made of four separate sections of 3/16" bar stock. Once assembled the whole thing is welded together.

	Essentially I've designed an axe made from plumbing fixtures...


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request to create a quarterstaff that could retract into a pair of nunchucks. After some thought I decided that I couldn't do it using wood. Wood just isn't strong enough for the type of designs I was playing with. But I could do it with metal tubular components. After further thought I realized I was actually working on a *system* of weapon/tools.

	The staff itself can be used as a staff, flail, club or nunchucks. Add in the attachment options and you can create a spear, disarming/tripping tool, pick, prybar or even a double weapon. Custom attachments could be made for specific tasks. An adventuring tool for the whole party!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request to create a quarterstaff that could retract into a pair of nunchucks. After some thought I decided that I couldn't do it using wood. Wood just isn't strong enough for the type of designs I was playing with. But I could do it with metal tubular components. After further thought I realized I was actually working on a *system* of weapon/tools.
> 
> The staff itself can be used as a staff, flail, club or nunchucks. Add in the attachment options and you can create a spear, disarming/tripping tool, pick, prybar or even a double weapon. Custom attachments could be made for specific tasks. An adventuring tool for the whole party!



This is too cool for words and exceeds my expectations by a mile. Most excellent. Many, many thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This is too cool for words and exceeds my expectations by a mile. Most excellent. Many, many thanks.




Glad you like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a wooden Klingon batleth...


----------



## Tetsubo

Swordbreaker Batleth


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a wooden Klingon batleth...
> 
> Swordbreaker Batleth



Both of these are extremely cool!   

Many more thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

This sketch was inspired by some parts I was making at work yesterday. They had some frilled trim that evoked this idea...

	I think of this concept as a fusion of a Japanese tetsubo (iron staff) and an Aztec flint edged club. It seems to me to be well suited to an Orc or Ogre warrior...


----------



## Cold Comfort

Very nice! You've got a very clean style. I like the Swiss Army Polearm, too. Now all it needs is that special attachment for a halberd head, or a double piece like the end-cap that lets you put two of them together for a pike configuration. Also, tweezers, a toothpick and a corkscrew. How could they refuse it at that point?

If you're taking requests, here's one to try:

In my campaign world, Gnolls are of the more advanced races. They use heavier weapons that humans can comfortably wield due to their naturally superior strength. The instrument of death they favour the most is the cleaver blade, which is as you might expect essentially a cleaver the size of a great sword. The weapon is used to quickly deliver killing strikes against foes, even those in heavier armour, and to destroy cavalry. I imagine it being a wide blade with a single edge, long and with a long grip. Whenever I try to draw it, it ends up looking comically unwieldy though… Plus, I suck at drawing.

Anyway, I’d appreciate it if you’d take a crack at it.


----------



## mikeschley

Nice variety of designs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tetsubo

mikeschley said:
			
		

> Nice variety of designs. Keep up the good work!




Thank you, I'll try.


----------



## Tetsubo

One Gnoll War Cleaver...


----------



## Cold Comfort

Whoo, nice! Not quite what I had in mind, I'd actually meant for the blade to be about as long as a greatsword... Guess I should have explained that more clearly.

But that looks like a great one-handed version... Used more like a waraxe or something. Or thrown, though it'd be pretty off-balance for that. But thanks! That's some impressive work there.


----------



## Tetsubo

Cold Comfort said:
			
		

> Whoo, nice! Not quite what I had in mind, I'd actually meant for the blade to be about as long as a greatsword... Guess I should have explained that more clearly.
> 
> But that looks like a great one-handed version... Used more like a waraxe or something. Or thrown, though it'd be pretty off-balance for that. But thanks! That's some impressive work there.




How about something like this?

Or this?

Or maybe this?


----------



## Boss

Tetsubo,

I have a request for a homemade weapon design if you have a mind to work it up.  It is called a shadowfang.  It is a small dagger-esque weapon with short blades coming out of each side of the wooden grip.  These blades curve forward as a pair of fangs, pointing slightly inward but with a cutting edge on both sides of each fang.  the steel that make up the come together in front of the grip forming a handguard.  In addition, two slight groves curve from the ends of the grip to just before the points of the fangs.  These act as groves for poison.

The closest true weapon I can think of to this are the deer horn knives  of Pa-Kua Kung Fu, except the downward curving blade does not go beyond the "fangs" acting instead as a pure handguard without an edge, the fangs of the blades curve inward more, and the entire weapon is more compact and used as an assassins weapon.

Thanks Tetsubo.  I can draw a quick sketch for my players, but I would not be able to do the weapon the justice you are able to.  I guess I should also say that I have been copying many of the the other weapons you have uploaded as references for my campaign world.  The recent Gnoll Glaives have become the signature weapon of a certain hobgoblin mercenary regiment making waves in my world.


----------



## Tetsubo

Infernal Blossom...


----------



## Tetsubo

Moonrise Staff...


----------



## Nifft

So... much... awesome. Thank you! 

 -- N


----------



## Tetsubo

Nifft said:
			
		

> So... much... awesome. Thank you!
> 
> -- N




You are welcome.


----------



## Tetsubo

I thought I would take a second try at the Gnoll Cleaver...


----------



## Cold Comfort

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I thought I would take a second try at the Gnoll Cleaver...





YES! That's it exactly! Nice work!! And thanks for the second crack at it... That's really a weapon I could see being swung by a giant gnoll. Far better than my version as well, so say the least. <evil cackling>


----------



## Tetsubo

Cold Comfort said:
			
		

> YES! That's it exactly! Nice work!! And thanks for the second crack at it... That's really a weapon I could see being swung by a giant gnoll. Far better than my version as well, so say the least. <evil cackling>




Glad that the second version works for you.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey tets do you ever do sci fi weapons?  Say... lightsabers?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey tets do you ever do sci fi weapons?  Say... lightsabers?




In Post #25 I did a "force blade" sort of a weapon, which could be considered a relative of a lightsaber.

Are you looking for a particular design concept?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> In Post #25 I did a "force blade" sort of a weapon, which could be considered a relative of a lightsaber.
> 
> Are you looking for a particular design concept?





Not exactly.  I do have a Jedi Guardian Padawan in a star wars pbp game I'm playing here, but I don't really have any interesting ideas for his lightsaber hilt(or even uninteresting ones).  Mostly I was just curious.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Not exactly.  I do have a Jedi Guardian Padawan in a star wars pbp game I'm playing here, but I don't really have any interesting ideas for his lightsaber hilt(or even uninteresting ones).  Mostly I was just curious.




What race is the Jedi? Any racial "style"?


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well, he's human.  I sort of thought of him as being sort of between Indian and Chinese.  He's the son of a noble familiy from alderaan during the Tales of the Jedi era, but he avoids relying on his family's wealth and influence.  Um... I was thinking his combat style is somewhat dance-like.  Not really like Nataraja, but... hm.  I don't know if that gives you any idea, I can't really think of anything else.

Nice polearm by the way.  Does the head spin?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, he's human.  I sort of thought of him as being sort of between Indian and Chinese.  He's the son of a noble familiy from alderaan during the Tales of the Jedi era, but he avoids relying on his family's wealth and influence.  Um... I was thinking his combat style is somewhat dance-like.  Not really like Nataraja, but... hm.  I don't know if that gives you any idea, I can't really think of anything else.
> 
> Nice polearm by the way.  Does the head spin?




Thanks. Nope, it is fixed in place.

Let me think about the saber and see if I can come up with any ideas.


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing steel goes in... doesn't come out...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thanks. Nope, it is fixed in place.
> 
> Let me think about the saber and see if I can come up with any ideas.




Thanks Tets, take your time, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I really like that Radiant Sun Spear Tetsubo!


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I really like that Radiant Sun Spear Tetsubo!




Thank you.


----------



## jaerdaph

Wow - I really love those Klingon bat'leths! Have you done sketches of any other Star Trek weapons, like Vulcan lirpas?


----------



## Tetsubo

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Wow - I really love those Klingon bat'leths! Have you done sketches of any other Star Trek weapons, like Vulcan lirpas?




I've done quite a few double weapons, each end with a similar or identical design. I have also done a few "battlestaves", which I define as a double weapon with dissimilar ends. A lirpa would be a Bludgeoning/Slashing combo battlestaff. I've done a couple of those but they aren't of the best quality. I've actually improved over time.  I just took a look at my Double Weapons folder and I seem to have more Piercing/Slashing and Bludgeoning/Piercing combos then the lirpa style. Are you looking for a sketch of one?

Check out a post I did on 3/17 for a design that combines all three damage types.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh yeah one more thing.  If it helps, my character's lightsaber blade is blue.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh yeah one more thing.  If it helps, my character's lightsaber blade is blue.




If I do the sketch it would probably be of just the device itself. And I don't use color much anyway...


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a small hand weapon with two fang-like blades that was designed to deliver poison. I think it also might make a good "blade-catcher" device.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a small hand weapon with two fang-like blades that was designed to deliver poison. I think it also might make a good "blade-catcher" device.




That one makes me kind of queesy when I look at it too long.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> That one makes me kind of queesy when I look at it too long.




Because it looks nasty or poorly executed?


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by a violin I saw on the program, -How It's Made-.


----------



## Boss

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a small hand weapon with two fang-like blades that was designed to deliver poison. I think it also might make a good "blade-catcher" device.




Tetsubo, that is PERFECT!  Just as I imagined it.  I thank you and my assassine's guild thanks you!


----------



## jaerdaph

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Are you looking for a sketch of one?




I was just curious, but if you're ever bored... 



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Check out a post I did on 3/17 for a design that combines all three damage types.




Now that is really cool. I'm picturing a bald, burly green Orion wielding that one in the faces of a few Starfleet officers on Rigel.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Because it looks nasty or poorly executed?




Because it's nasty and I have this weird problem with injections.


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> Tetsubo, that is PERFECT!  Just as I imagined it.  I thank you and my assassine's guild thanks you!




Glad you like it. Though I'm trying to decide if having an Assassin's Guild thankful to me is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Tetsubo

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I was just curious, but if you're ever bored...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is really cool. I'm picturing a bald, burly green Orion wielding that one in the faces of a few Starfleet officers on Rigel.




I may have an idea. I should have this evening free for a bit...


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Because it's nasty and I have this weird problem with injections.




Oddly I too have an issue with injections. I had allergy shots for fourteen years. It made me VERY leery of needles. Ironically I have to give one of my cats an insulin injection twice a day now...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Oddly I too have an issue with injections. I had allergy shots for fourteen years. It made me VERY leery of needles. Ironically I have to give one of my cats an insulin injection twice a day now...




Oh, poor kitty.

I had to get lots of blood tests as a kid, as well as allot of injections when I was hospitallized with a bone infection.  So I got needles to take stuff out of me and to put stuff in me.... Ugh, I'm making myself sick now. :\


----------



## Boss

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Oddly I too have an issue with injections. I had allergy shots for fourteen years. It made me VERY leery of needles. Ironically I have to give one of my cats an insulin injection twice a day now...




I was in the same situation growing up, but it wasn't the weekly allergy shots that got me, it was the initial testing with the 40 or so injections that were involved.  Doing that to a 8 year-old was bad enough, but they messed up and had to do it again... I didn't get over my problems with needles until I was in my mid-twenties.


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> I was in the same situation growing up, but it wasn't the weekly allergy shots that got me, it was the initial testing with the 40 or so injections that were involved.  Doing that to a 8 year-old was bad enough, but they messed up and had to do it again... I didn't get over my problems with needles until I was in my mid-twenties.




Same here! They gave me the allergy test on my back. Then told me that it had failed and did it AGAIN down both of my arms... I was never fond of doctors...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## jaerdaph

Excellent! Thanks, Tetsubo!


----------



## Dougan Axehammer

Tetsubo said:


> ...



Nice.  Now can you do one that's dwarf like, kind of like a polearm with an axehead.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dougan Axehammer said:
			
		

> Nice.  Now can you do one that's dwarf like, kind of like a polearm with an axehead.




Axe on one end, what on the other? Hammer? Mace? Morningstar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Very cool Vulcan Lirpa.   

A couple of more requests, when you have the time:
1. Chakra with serrated outer edge
2. Hand Claw

Description of Hand Claw: Three steel claws that are attached to a steel base. These three claws have a tip that jut down only about a half an inch. The steel base, grasped by the hand has a leather strap and buckle system to to fasten itself to the top of the hand. The hand claw extends over the top of the hands and eac claw is about ten inches long (measured from base to tip).


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very cool Vulcan Lirpa.
> 
> A couple of more requests, when you have the time:
> 1. Chakra with serrated outer edge
> 2. Hand Claw
> 
> Description of Hand Claw: Three steel claws that are attached to a steel base. These three claws have a tip that just down only about a half an inch. The steel base, grasped by the hand has a leather strap and buckle system to to fasten itself to the top of the hand. The hand claw extends over the top of the hands and eac claw is about ten inches long (measured from base to tip).




Thank you.

Is the hand claw JUST attached by the strap going around the palm? Or does it have more solid support like the shuko (Ninja style climbing claws)? I'd think you would need a fairly solid attachment method to prevent accidental removal and to deliver a proper blow... I'm thinking a metal/wooden hand grip with a strap to hold it at the wrist. That should be strong enough... though a pain to put on or remove quickly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a metal/wooden hand grip with a strap to hold it at the wrist. That should be strong enough... though a pain to put on or remove quickly...



Sounds good, and the steel base is the solid support.


----------



## Dire Lemming

How big is that sword supposed to be?  The handle looks two handed.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> How big is that sword supposed to be?  The handle looks two handed.




That would be correct. I wanted a design that gave the user a lot of "hand room" when used...


----------



## Tetsubo

I was trying for a fantasy version of a tai chi sword with this design...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I was trying for a fantasy version of a tai chi sword with this design...



I love the design on that.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love the design on that.




Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Man, you just never run out of steam do you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[imagel]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29282&stc=1&thumb=1[/imagel]Hmm, not exactly what I had in mind, but cool nontheless.

If you can get around to doing another variation, it would be serrated like a saw, many many tiny blades.




__________________


----------



## Dougan Axehammer

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Axe on one end, what on the other? Hammer? Mace? Morningstar?



I think a hammer-like mace would suit it best.  Although the "club" at the end of that lirpa looked fine too.  I think I what I would really like to see is an Urgrosh-like pole-arm with a bludegeoning end (like the lirpa's club) instead of the spear opposite the axe-head, that works like a guisarme/halberd hybrid.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> [imagel]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29282&stc=1&thumb=1[/imagel]Hmm, not exactly what I had in mind, but cool nontheless.
> 
> If you can get around to doing another variation, it would be serrated like a saw, many many tiny blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________




Something like this? Or even more blades?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dougan Axehammer said:
			
		

> I think a hammer-like mace would suit it best.  Although the "club" at the end of that lirpa looked fine too.  I think I what I would really like to see is an Urgrosh-like pole-arm with a bludegeoning end (like the lirpa's club) instead of the spear opposite the axe-head, that works like a guisarme/halberd hybrid.




Short shafted, like an urgosh? Or a longer, two-handed shaft?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Man, you just never run out of steam do you?




So long as my Muse sticks with me, I'll keep sketching.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Something like this? Or even more blades?



Almost exactly. Make the blades half the size they are and about two to three times as many.


----------



## Dire Lemming

By the way, if you feel like doing something silly, how about.... Axe-Chuks!!!11one


----------



## Dougan Axehammer

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Short shafted, like an urgosh? Or a longer, two-handed shaft?



Two-hands.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Almost exactly. Make the blades half the size they are and about two to three times as many.




I have a second version in the works. It has sixteen "teeth".


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> By the way, if you feel like doing something silly, how about.... Axe-Chuks!!!11one




I've posted sword-chucks in this thread, axe-chicks might be redundant...


----------



## Dire Lemming

I know, I posted that picture everywhere I could think of.

But there's someone I'm playing with whose character uses an axe.  So I need Axe-Chuks!   Also he's a Goliath so his axe is pretty big.  You could also try spear-chuks, mace-chuks, warhammer-chuks, and wand-chuks!  Like I said though, only if you want to do something silly.  


Anyway, all joking aside, would you consider making an asortment of non-lethal damage dealing amunition?  Arrows are the most important, but if you feel like doing others that'd be great too.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I know, I posted that picture everywhere I could think of.
> 
> But there's someone I'm playing with whose character uses an axe.  So I need Axe-Chuks!   Also he's a Goliath so his axe is pretty big.  You could also try spear-chuks, mace-chuks, warhammer-chuks, and wand-chuks!  Like I said though, only if you want to do something silly.
> 
> 
> Anyway, all joking aside, would you consider making an asortment of non-lethal damage dealing amunition?  Arrows are the most important, but if you feel like doing others that'd be great too.




Blunt arrows and bolts come to mind right off. Are you looking for additional types? Any specific role that you are looking to fill?


----------



## Tetsubo

The perfect throwing weapon for a Thuggee cultist...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Blunt arrows and bolts come to mind right off. Are you looking for additional types? Any specific role that you are looking to fill?




I have a Paladin that uses a Longbow as his primary weapon.  Everyone close to him was wiped out in a feud so he has a severe aversion to vengeance and killing people in general.

I talked to my DM about arrows that deal non-lethal damage but he thought the idea was silly.   Well I thought that maybe if I had a picture that looked good he might come around.  Even if I didn't have a picture though, it would be great if you had some ideas for plausible non-lethal arrows for me.

Man, that thing is starting to look like a saw blade.  How do you throw it?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I have a Paladin that uses a Longbow as his primary weapon.  Everyone close to him was wiped out in a feud so he has a severe aversion to vengeance and killing people in general.
> 
> I talked to my DM about arrows that deal non-lethal damage but he thought the idea was silly.   Well I thought that maybe if I had a picture that looked good he might come around.  Even if I didn't have a picture though, it would be great if you had some ideas for plausible non-lethal arrows for me.
> 
> Man, that thing is starting to look like a saw blade.  How do you throw it?




Carefully...

A chakram is spun on a finger like a hoola hoop. You then launch it at your target...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> The perfect throwing weapon for a Thuggee cultist...



Very cool. Very close to how I have it envsioned, so it'll do. Many thanks Tets!

Just one q: Where's the grip?


----------



## -SIN-

There is no grip. Like tets said:



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> A chakram is spun on a finger like a hoola hoop. You then launch it at your target...


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I know, I posted that picture everywhere I could think of.
> 
> But there's someone I'm playing with whose character uses an axe.  So I need Axe-Chuks!   Also he's a Goliath so his axe is pretty big.  You could also try spear-chuks, mace-chuks, warhammer-chuks, and wand-chuks!  Like I said though, only if you want to do something silly.
> 
> 
> Anyway, all joking aside, would you consider making an asortment of non-lethal damage dealing amunition?  Arrows are the most important, but if you feel like doing others that'd be great too.




I've come to the conclusion that sketching a blunt arrow might be a tad boring... but I don't want to leave you in a lurch. So here is a pic that shows both blunt arrowheads and looped arrowheads for birding:

http://www.archeryhistory.com/points/pics/points14.jpg

Here is a link to an article about stonebows:

http://www.thebeckoning.com/medieval/stonebow/about-sbow.html

They come in both crossbow and standard bow designs. Either would deal bludgeoning damage. I'd just use the standard weapon stats, change it to bludgeoning and cut the range in half...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tetsubo

I completely made up the Dwarven word vargun. But it's a fantasy race so who can stop me?


----------



## Boss

Hey Tetsubo, I was just wondering, what would be your favorite weapon drawing you've done to date?  Just wondering.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I've come to the conclusion that sketching a blunt arrow might be a tad boring... but I don't want to leave you in a lurch. So here is a pic that shows both blunt arrowheads and looped arrowheads for birding:
> 
> http://www.archeryhistory.com/points/pics/points14.jpg
> 
> Here is a link to an article about stonebows:
> 
> http://www.thebeckoning.com/medieval/stonebow/about-sbow.html
> 
> They come in both crossbow and standard bow designs. Either would deal bludgeoning damage. I'd just use the standard weapon stats, change it to bludgeoning and cut the range in half...
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ah, thanks!  I knew asking you would help even if you didn't draw a pic!  The third one from the right looks perfect, just need to make it out of wood and mayve pad it with leather and voila, non-lethal arrow!  Heh, thanks again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

-SIN- said:
			
		

> There is no grip. Like tets said:



throwingsteel07a has a grip through the middle.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> throwingsteel07a has a grip through the middle.




Correct. Though technically that would make it NOT a chakram... but it is pretty darn cool...


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> Hey Tetsubo, I was just wondering, what would be your favorite weapon drawing you've done to date?  Just wondering.




That would probably be this axe:

But as I gradually improve I'm sure that will change. I'm rather fond of the Fleshrender Chakram at the moment. The layout was a pain but I really like the result...


----------



## Dougan Axehammer

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I completely made up the Dwarven word vargun. But it's a fantasy race so who can stop me?



I like it, but is there any way to add some hooks to the axe end so as to trip an opponent.  I imagine being able to trip my target to a prone position and then bring the hammer down on his head.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dougan Axehammer said:
			
		

> I like it, but is there any way to add some hooks to the axe end so as to trip an opponent.  I imagine being able to trip my target to a prone position and then bring the hammer down on his head.




I'll think about it...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I'll think about it...




Hey Tetsubo, I just wanted to let you know that I got my DM to allow my character to use blunt arrows.  Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey Tetsubo, I just wanted to let you know that I got my DM to allow my character to use blunt arrows.  Thanks again for the pics.




See, thirty years of obsessive weapons info finally came in handy...


----------



## Tetsubo

Three Ring Broadsword


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Three Ring Broadsword




Hm, what is the purpose of the rings?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, what is the purpose of the rings?




Well, one functions as a pommel and the other two as guards... but mostly because I like the look...


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request for a custom light saber with an Asian theme. I tried to empathize the Chinese coin motif with the pommel and guard.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I had a request for a custom light saber with an Asian theme. I tried to empathize the Chinese coin motif with the pommel and guard.




Wow it's cool, and it's distinct but not overly gaudy.  One thing though, where is the guard and pommel in the bottom pic?  Thank you very much!


----------



## Boss

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, what is the purpose of the rings?



If you are looking for a function for DnD terms, maybe as recetacles for ioun stones or crystals (yeah, I know, 1 crystal per weapon, but this could be the exception).  Just a thought, but I do like the look of the sword.  When I saw the name I was thinking of the Chinese Nine-Ring Broadswords where they have a series of nine rings attached along the back of the blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow it's cool, and it's distinct but not overly gaudy.  One thing though, where is the guard and pommel in the bottom pic?  Thank you very much!




The square blocks with the small "dots" are the pommel and guard in a side view. The grip is oval shaped in cross-section... sorry about the confusion...

Here is the image I used as inspiration...


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a function for DnD terms, maybe as recetacles for ioun stones or crystals (yeah, I know, 1 crystal per weapon, but this could be the exception).  Just a thought, but I do like the look of the sword.  When I saw the name I was thinking of the Chinese Nine-Ring Broadswords where they have a series of nine rings attached along the back of the blade.




Like this...?


----------



## Tetsubo

A hooked vargun...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> The square blocks with the small "dots" are the pommel and guard in a side view. The grip is oval shaped in cross-section... sorry about the confusion...
> 
> Here is the image I used as inspiration...




Oh... I see now.  Cool.


----------



## Boss

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Like this...?




Heh, yeah, like that.  I love the way Chinese weaponry looks.  Something the style of the weapons and way they are used is distinctly beautiful when compared with many of the other weapons and techniques around the world.  And this is coming from a person who trained in the Japanese martial arts (though I do love the kamas over most other weapons, something simple, yet inherently vicious and deadly about a sickle).


----------



## D. Armand Paltenan

*new request see what you can do*

Tetsubo please try this one
This Battle axe is a Gnomish, Dwarven co-creation and is highly magical and inteligent. this axe has 4 unique abilities/weapon functions 
#1 it is a battle axe with 4 blades 2 paralell on either side 1d12+5 dmg each, each of these blades can on election by the bearer durring a swing detatch themselves from the shaft and act like a flying scimitar of tusmit, in esscence become missile weapons that will cut whaterer they come in contact with and return with boomerang effect allowing a second attack if targets are within the return path.  the Blades will dissappear and magically return to their places on the axe when within 5 feet of the shaft. If a blade is damaged or somehow lost a new one replaces it automaticaly.  these blades have the following powers: Flying, Ricochetting, returning, Sharpness.
#2 the 4 way Spear head on the top of the Shaft can telescope out and return aoutomatically on command for piercing1d6+4dmg, for greater range this is usually used when the axe blades are flying but is not necessary. the spear head has these powers: Piercing, Sharpness.
#3 the stock of the axe at about 3/4 down the shaft can be twisted and pulled to release a Short sword 1d6+6 dmg concealed within the stock it has Sharpness and Wounding.
#4 at the end of the short sword a concealed  Dagger blade 1D4+1can be released either for close quarters piercing or can be fired at a target at 4s 10m 20L range as a missile weapon this blade has piercing and poisoning. 

description taken from my core rules 2.0 program


----------



## Boss

D. Armand Paltenan said:
			
		

> Tetsubo please try this one
> This Battle axe is a Gnomish, Dwarven co-creation and is highly magical and inteligent. this axe has 4 unique abilities/weapon functions
> #1 it is a battle axe with 4 blades 2 paralell on either side 1d12+5 dmg each, each of these blades can on election by the bearer durring a swing detatch themselves from the shaft and act like a flying scimitar of tusmit, in esscence become missile weapons that will cut whaterer they come in contact with and return with boomerang effect allowing a second attack if targets are within the return path.  the Blades will dissappear and magically return to their places on the axe when within 5 feet of the shaft. If a blade is damaged or somehow lost a new one replaces it automaticaly.  these blades have the following powers: Flying, Ricochetting, returning, Sharpness.
> #2 the 4 way Spear head on the top of the Shaft can telescope out and return aoutomatically on command for piercing1d6+4dmg, for greater range this is usually used when the axe blades are flying but is not necessary. the spear head has these powers: Piercing, Sharpness.
> #3 the stock of the axe at about 3/4 down the shaft can be twisted and pulled to release a Short sword 1d6+6 dmg concealed within the stock it has Sharpness and Wounding.
> #4 at the end of the short sword a concealed  Dagger blade 1D4+1can be released either for close quarters piercing or can be fired at a target at 4s 10m 20L range as a missile weapon this blade has piercing and poisoning.
> 
> description taken from my core rules 2.0 program




  DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!

That is one heckuva weapon there!


----------



## Tetsubo

Toothed Staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

D. Armand Paltenan said:
			
		

> Tetsubo please try this one
> This Battle axe is a Gnomish, Dwarven co-creation and is highly magical and inteligent. this axe has 4 unique abilities/weapon functions
> #1 it is a battle axe with 4 blades 2 paralell on either side 1d12+5 dmg each, each of these blades can on election by the bearer durring a swing detatch themselves from the shaft and act like a flying scimitar of tusmit, in esscence become missile weapons that will cut whaterer they come in contact with and return with boomerang effect allowing a second attack if targets are within the return path.  the Blades will dissappear and magically return to their places on the axe when within 5 feet of the shaft. If a blade is damaged or somehow lost a new one replaces it automaticaly.  these blades have the following powers: Flying, Ricochetting, returning, Sharpness.
> #2 the 4 way Spear head on the top of the Shaft can telescope out and return aoutomatically on command for piercing1d6+4dmg, for greater range this is usually used when the axe blades are flying but is not necessary. the spear head has these powers: Piercing, Sharpness.
> #3 the stock of the axe at about 3/4 down the shaft can be twisted and pulled to release a Short sword 1d6+6 dmg concealed within the stock it has Sharpness and Wounding.
> #4 at the end of the short sword a concealed  Dagger blade 1D4+1can be released either for close quarters piercing or can be fired at a target at 4s 10m 20L range as a missile weapon this blade has piercing and poisoning.
> 
> description taken from my core rules 2.0 program




That is a tall order... the magical abilities don't play much of a role in my sketches but thanks for the info... I may have to think on this one for a bit. And I make no promises... it would be a complex sketch...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hmmm... small request, please?

I *hate* the strange design of that Orcish double-axe. It just looks... stupid. But I like a tribal weapon for my orcs, using the same stats, so I'm using the stats... and call it "Orcish Tribalblade".

And guess what? I would like to request an illustration. I don't have any specific ideas, but it could be perhaps inspired by the Klingon Bat'leth, that you've drawn (albeit looking a bit less sophisticated), at least a bit... but just make something, that fits your idea of an "Orcish Tribalblade".

(of course only, if you feel like it and have the time)

But anyway, your stuff is great, and I've yoinked a lot for my home campaign!


----------



## Tetsubo

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> Hmmm... small request, please?
> 
> I *hate* the strange design of that Orcish double-axe. It just looks... stupid. But I like a tribal weapon for my orcs, using the same stats, so I'm using the stats... and call it "Orcish Tribalblade".
> 
> And guess what? I would like to request an illustration. I don't have any specific ideas, but it could be perhaps inspired by the Klingon Bat'leth, that you've drawn (albeit looking a bit less sophisticated), at least a bit... but just make something, that fits your idea of an "Orcish Tribalblade".
> 
> (of course only, if you feel like it and have the time)
> 
> But anyway, your stuff is great, and I've yoinked a lot for my home campaign!




Thank you.

So, an Orcish Tribalblade is a two-handed, double weapon? Slashing damage on both ends?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> So, an Orcish Tribalblade is a two-handed, double weapon? Slashing damage on both ends?



Yep. With a crit of 20/x3 (otherwise it'd be a double-bladed sword, eh?).


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by something I saw on a Star Wars fan page.


----------



## D. Armand Paltenan

*heres an easyer one when you have the time, no rush*

Tetsubo i appreciate the effort you put into the items you draw i used to be ok at it but its been years and ive gotten out of practice. thanks for all the good pics i got on more though that i think might be easyer than the axe.......This finely crafted Katana’s blade w/full tang, which extends the full length of the handle. Is a straight kiri-ha zukuri blade made of Siyr Metal that has been enchanted as well as made transparent through alter properties magic. The Handle of the sword is made from True Jade, of luminous green and is as strong as stygian steel. The Handle appears to be a Sleeping dragon, with the blade coming out of its mouth as though breathing fire with the etching on the blade appearing as fire. From the tip of the nose, and nose horn, down the spine, the beard, and collar protection of the dragon are also made of Siyr metal of silver color and act as the weapon guard and locking mechanism. This metal extends down both the spine and belly of the dragon composing part of the handle and all of the dragon’s tail. The dragon’s underbelly metal at the cap forms into a single dragon’s claw. This claw has the tail of the dragon wrapped around it, in the dragons claw is a perfectly round, smooth cut, and flawless emerald green Tsavorite Garnet. The tail of the dragon wraps around this gem and holds it even more securely in place. The eyes of the dragon have Alexandrite in them and spaced along evenly down the spine is red jade as well.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Tribal Blade


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Orc Tribal Blade



Wow - that's pretty cool! Thanks a lot, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Tetsubo

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> Wow - that's pretty cool! Thanks a lot, and keep up the good work!




Glad you like it. I will try...


----------



## Tetsubo

Something Boss might like...


----------



## Boss

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Something Boss might like...




Oh yeah, Boss likey!  Boss very much likey!!!!

I've actually been thinking of a new design... basically a cross between a trident and a Chinese Snake Spear with a cross guard below the blades and the red horsehair tassels below it.  Not sure how well that would work out weight wise, or what would look better, snake spear tines on the outside, the central spike, or all three... interested?


----------



## Dougan Axehammer

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> A hooked vargun...



Perfect!!  And stolen for your pleasure.


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Boss likey!  Boss very much likey!!!!
> 
> I've actually been thinking of a new design... basically a cross between a trident and a Chinese Snake Spear with a cross guard below the blades and the red horsehair tassels below it.  Not sure how well that would work out weight wise, or what would look better, snake spear tines on the outside, the central spike, or all three... interested?




I've been contemplating a trident as of late... I'll take your idea into account...


----------



## Tetsubo

Dougan Axehammer said:
			
		

> Perfect!!  And stolen for your pleasure.




Glad you like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Claws of the Bear


----------



## Dire Lemming

Cool, pointy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Claws of the Bear



Not exactly what I had in mind, but it is clean, simple and basic. If I could change one thing about it the claws would have abit more of an angle to them. 

I like 'em though, a lot, and will use it. Thanks Tets!  

EDIT: The wodden base I like better anyway, with a steel base druids would not be able to use these.


----------



## Tetsubo

Toroid Mace... aka, the Donut of Death!


----------



## Tetsubo

One trident with a snake spear tine. No tassels but I thought they would make the sketch look "busy"...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Toroid Mace... aka, the Donut of Death!




   This would be great for a cleric whose god used a circular holy symbol!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Toroid Mace... aka, the Donut of Death!



Neat, but I can't imagine this thing doing too much more damage than a quarterstaff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> One trident with a snake spear tine. No tassels but I thought they would make the sketch look "busy"...



Wicked cool!


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Neat, but I can't imagine this thing doing too much more damage than a quarterstaff.




That solid steel ring is not light... I based this idea on Aztec and Mayan stone clubs, that aren't much bigger. But they can (and did) kill...


----------



## Tetsubo

Octagon Star...


----------



## Hjorimir

Here's a challenge for you. In David Edding's Belgariad series an assassin (named Brill) uses a weapon called a Dagashi adder-sting, which is some kind of thrown weapon that can be hooked around corners if one is proficient.

If I recall correctly, it is described as a small triangluar metal dart, which was apparently used to deliver all manner of nasty toxins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> That solid steel ring is not light... I based this idea on Aztec and Mayan stone clubs, that aren't much bigger. But they can (and did) kill...



Oh, I imagined it to be hollow.


----------



## Tetsubo

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Here's a challenge for you. In David Edding's Belgariad series an assassin (named Brill) uses a weapon called a Dagashi adder-sting, which is some kind of thrown weapon that can be hooked around corners if one is proficient.
> 
> If I recall correctly, it is described as a small triangluar metal dart, which was apparently used to deliver all manner of nasty toxins.




So it needs an aerodynamic shape... hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Great Claw...


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Here's a challenge for you. In David Edding's Belgariad series an assassin (named Brill) uses a weapon called a Dagashi adder-sting, which is some kind of thrown weapon that can be hooked around corners if one is proficient.If I recall correctly, it is described as a small triangluar metal dart, which was apparently used to deliver all manner of nasty toxins.



Nothing special about that, just an equilateral triangle with the edges sharpened.  The pointy "ninja star" is an anachronism the real things (which were nothing more than a handleless throwing knife) were more often than not triangles with the edges sharpened.  And just like a frisby the right angle and spin would make them hook.


----------



## Tetsubo

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Nothing special about that, just an equilateral triangle with the edges sharpened.  The pointy "ninja star" is an anachronism the real things (which were nothing more than a handleless throwing knife) were more often than not triangles with the edges sharpened.  And just like a frisby the right angle and spin would make them hook.




True. But the fun is in making it look cool...


----------



## Tetsubo

This tetsubo is actually two separate sections, joined at the middle. There is a solid steel rod that passes down the center of both sections. Nuts at either end hold the tetsubo together.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> This tetsubo is actually two separate sections, joined at the middle. There is a solid steel rod that passes down the center of both sections. Nuts at either end hold the tetsubo together.



Neat.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> This tetsubo is actually two separate sections, joined at the middle. There is a solid steel rod that passes down the center of both sections. Nuts at either end hold the tetsubo together.




So what's that for?


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So what's that for?




It strengthens the entire structure. Additionally it means you don't have to find one piece of wood that long that is strong enough for the job. You can find two shorter sections which is much easier.

I have a bamboo walking stick. It looks like something you might find at a carnival as a cheap prize. But there is a threaded steel rod that runs down the entire center of the bamboo. It will easily support my 195 pounds. It also has a whale's tooth grip set with a stone. But it looks rather weak and structurally unsound...


----------



## Tetsubo

One adder-sting...

I have an idea for another design though...


----------



## Tetsubo

A second adder-sting design...


----------



## Notsoluckycharm

This is probably going to be answered in 2 seconds, but i've never been able to find it anywhere. 

If your familiar with the Demonhunter from Warcraft III. What are his dual blades called?
And have you ever drawn them?


----------



## Tetsubo

Notsoluckycharm said:
			
		

> This is probably going to be answered in 2 seconds, but i've never been able to find it anywhere.
> 
> If your familiar with the Demonhunter from Warcraft III. What are his dual blades called?
> And have you ever drawn them?




I've never played any of the Warcraft games, so I didn't know. But I just did a quick GIS and found an image with a two-bladed weapon. It looks like a D&D style two-blade sword. Which means it is just about unusable... Are you look for something similar? 

Two curved blades. Both facing in the same direction? If I do a version of such a weapon it will have a much longer haft and might actually be usable...


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel, from pommel to tip...


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Mace...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yay, more cool looking instruments of destruction!

Hey, have you ever drawn a Kusari-gama?  I'd like to see your take on it.


----------



## Notsoluckycharm

Yeah, a good visual is at this link:

http://www.blizzard.com/inblizz/fanart/ScreenShot.aspx?ImageIndex=056&Set=0

blizzard fan art.
I would be curious as to your design, though I'm very interested in the name. Nowhere on the internet can I find a name for it. It's usable in fantasy land, it's meant to attack by spinning around in a circle since the blade is on the outside. You would rely on momentum and luck rather then skill and prowess. I was thinking of adding that into a game as a "hoax" anti-hero lol. If you'd like to spent time on it, i would be interested. Thank you!

Edit:
Thinking back now, I have seen blades like this crafted at ren. fairs and occasionally at a weapon dealer in the flea market. This was before warcraft 3 was launched, this leads me to believe they "may" have existed, though a rare, clumsy, and exotic weapon it would have been. I am obviously not as knowledgable as you are, but it could be possible. The ones i saw didnt have an oranate shaft, simple like your designs, and were much smaller.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yay, more cool looking instruments of destruction!
> 
> Hey, have you ever drawn a Kusari-gama?  I'd like to see your take on it.




I did a small sketch of one waaaaaaaaaaay back in the 80's...

I think I might to an updated version...


----------



## Tetsubo

Notsoluckycharm said:
			
		

> Yeah, a good visual is at this link:
> 
> http://www.blizzard.com/inblizz/fanart/ScreenShot.aspx?ImageIndex=056&Set=0
> 
> blizzard fan art.
> I would be curious as to your design, though I'm very interested in the name. Nowhere on the internet can I find a name for it. It's usable in fantasy land, it's meant to attack by spinning around in a circle since the blade is on the outside. You would rely on momentum and luck rather then skill and prowess. I was thinking of adding that into a game as a "hoax" anti-hero lol. If you'd like to spent time on it, i would be interested. Thank you!
> 
> Edit:
> Thinking back now, I have seen blades like this crafted at ren. fairs and occasionally at a weapon dealer in the flea market. This was before warcraft 3 was launched, this leads me to believe they "may" have existed, though a rare, clumsy, and exotic weapon it would have been. I am obviously not as knowledgable as you are, but it could be possible. The ones i saw didnt have an oranate shaft, simple like your designs, and were much smaller.




A blade that spins on the back of the hand like that is pure fantasy. Now there isn't anything wrong with that... but a blade that long is going to hurt the user far more than the intended target. I could envision a version that had shorter blades and a hand grip for stability... or maybe take the blade design concept and make a two-bladed sword out of it... Give me some time to think on it...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I did a small sketch of one waaaaaaaaaaay back in the 80's...
> 
> I think I might to an updated version...




Hm, yeah the stuff you're doing today looks a lot more 3d, and better.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, yeah the stuff you're doing today looks a lot more 3d, and better.




Well, I was MUCH younger... you know, when dinosaurs still roamed the continent...


----------



## Boss

Hey, just cause mom dated a T-Rex... yeah, I am right there with you Testubo.

And I liked the snake trident, I had expected the two tines to be rounded like a Tiger Fork, but I like the squared off look more I do believe.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Well, I was MUCH younger... you know, when dinosaurs still roamed the continent...




Hey, it's a complement!  You want me to say you haven't improved?  Well I don't like lying so tough!


----------



## Tetsubo

Boss said:
			
		

> Hey, just cause mom dated a T-Rex... yeah, I am right there with you Testubo.
> 
> And I liked the snake trident, I had expected the two tines to be rounded like a Tiger Fork, but I like the squared off look more I do believe.




Glad it worked for you. I thought of the curved tine idea but the square version seemed to fit better.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, it's a complement!  You want me to say you haven't improved?  Well I don't like lying so tough!




I was just joking. Though I will be 43 come this September...


----------



## Hjorimir

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> A second adder-sting design...



I love the design, Tetsubo! What I was thinking is that perhaps midway on each arm of the star their might be a slot with a folded out piece of metal, which would kind of be like an aileron to allow for the curving arc of the throw. I sure hope that makes sense!


----------



## Tetsubo

An anime style double sword. A bit over the top...


----------



## Tetsubo

Bar Chain Flail...


----------



## Ry

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> All steel, from pommel to tip...




Saw-sword?  That's just MEAN.


----------



## Tetsubo

rycanada said:
			
		

> Saw-sword?  That's just MEAN.




Well, I do what I can with what I have...


----------



## Tetsubo

Filling a request. Though I should have done a version of this anyway...

	At the top of the blade is a U-shaped strip of brass that has been riveted on. The idea behind it is that an incoming sharp blade will "catch" in the soft brass and making parrying the attack easier. I stole the concept from a Bowie knife I once saw. I have no idea if it actually works but it at least sounds plausible.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Filling a request. Though I should have done a version of this anyway...
> 
> At the top of the blade is a U-shaped strip of brass that has been riveted on. The idea behind it is that an incoming sharp blade will "catch" in the soft brass and making parrying the attack easier. I stole the concept from a Bowie knife I once saw. I have no idea if it actually works but it at least sounds plausible.




That's one handy weapon!  Long range bludgeoning damage as well as tripping and disarming.  Plus close range piercing/bludgeoning if you punch someone with the guard, or slashing, disarming and tripping with the kama!  Awesometastic!


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> That's one handy weapon!  Long range bludgeoning damage as well as tripping and disarming.  Plus close range piercing/bludgeoning if you punch someone with the guard, or slashing, disarming and tripping with the kama!  Awesometastic!




Glad you like it. Aren't there stats for a kusari-gama in OA?


----------



## -SIN-

There are stats somewhere, but I'm not too sure offhand...

I would question the 'u' atop the blade. Running parrallel with the blade, for it to 'catch' an incoming attack one would have to have it aligned almost perfectly to avoid the blow skipping down eitherside to slash your hand/forearm. I would imagine that one would parry using the haft or use the hooked kama blade to snag & snake round the opponents weapon. Or the chain - that'd probably be better still. 

A slight innovation might be to add a downward facing hook behind the blade to catch a swordblade.


----------



## Tetsubo

-SIN- said:
			
		

> There are stats somewhere, but I'm not too sure offhand...
> 
> I would question the 'u' atop the blade. Running parrallel with the blade, for it to 'catch' an incoming attack one would have to have it aligned almost perfectly to avoid the blow skipping down eitherside to slash your hand/forearm. I would imagine that one would parry using the haft or use the hooked kama blade to snag & snake round the opponents weapon. Or the chain - that'd probably be better still.
> 
> A slight innovation might be to add a downward facing hook behind the blade to catch a swordblade.




Since posting this image I have received confirmation that the brass strip does indeed "catch" the edge of an incoming blade. Apparently it is more common on fighting knives than I was aware. Mostly you would have to thrust the weapon towards the incoming edge and the brass does the rest of the work for you. Of course you might have to replace the brass over time. But you would be alive to complain about it...


----------



## Tetsubo

Gaff Spear...


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> An anime style double sword. A bit over the top...




Nice pic, but I think the blades should be opposed... makes it a bit easier to swing...


----------



## Tetsubo

Great Spear...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Great Spear...




Great!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Great Spear...



Thats pretty darn cool!


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel with a nut at the pommel for disassembly. I see these being used in pairs.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of Law...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Sword of Law...



Very neat. What would a sowrd of chaos look like?


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very neat. What would a sword of chaos look like?




THAT is an excellent question... I will have to give it some thought...


----------



## Tetsubo

Neptune's Chosen


----------



## Tetsubo

This would be a heavy wooden shield with a bronze center boss and trim. The surface would probably be covered in leather.


----------



## Erywin

Awesome shield Tets   I would be interested to see your take on a Tower shield.  I don't know of the real life viability of them or if they have any historic references.

Cheers,
E


----------



## Tetsubo

Erywin said:
			
		

> Awesome shield Tets   I would be interested to see your take on a Tower shield.  I don't know of the real life viability of them or if they have any historic references.
> 
> Cheers,
> E




They did exist. In fact crossbowmen would use ones that had stands and would hold themselves in place. Essentially mobile wooden walls. But sketching one might not be exciting. I'll give it some thought though...

http://www.solarnavigator.net/sport/sport_images/archery_crossbow_shield_Hussite_infantry.jpg


----------



## Tetsubo

Bladed Shield...


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of Chaos...


----------



## Tetsubo

Serpent Spear...


----------



## Amazing Triangle

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Sword of Chaos...




So that is what a Sword of Chaos looks like...I have been wondering.  I keep saving all of these for when I make a new character and need a cool weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> So that is what a Sword of Chaos looks like...I have been wondering.  I keep saving all of these for when I make a new character and need a cool weapon.




Well, that's what *I* think a Sword of Chaos looks like...


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

Do you have a website perhaps where one can see your entire catalog of sketches?    If not, why not?

Probably a year or more back I was inspired by your sketches to do a few of my own.  I have no ability with pen, ink or the like so I use Campaign Cartographer.  Helps me get curves and mirror images exactly correct which I could never otherwise do.  I'd like to go back and draw some of what I saw in your older threads as well as some of what's in this one if I had the linksto those threads.


----------



## Tetsubo

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Do you have a website perhaps where one can see your entire catalog of sketches?    If not, why not?
> 
> Probably a year or more back I was inspired by your sketches to do a few of my own.  I have no ability with pen, ink or the like so I use Campaign Cartographer.  Helps me get curves and mirror images exactly correct which I could never otherwise do.  I'd like to go back and draw some of what I saw in your older threads as well as some of what's in this one if I had the links to those threads.




At the moment I do not have a site with my sketch collection. Mostly because I have been lazy about getting it done... I think my old thread "Weapon Illustrations" is still in existence on this board though... I will try and get my buns in gear and find a hosting site...

I'd love to see what you've done with CC...


----------



## Tetsubo

This one took a lot of layout time. I've gotten a system for the "snake spear" type blade now but it is time consuming. 
	I think it is interesting to see how far I have improved. Compare my first Tiger Spear with this one...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, that's nuts.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, that's nuts.




Well, if you are going to poke a tiger, you might as well do it some style...


----------



## Tetsubo

With this design I've tried to break down what a Halberd is and take a fresh look at it. The halberd has always been the Swiss Army Knife of the polearms. I've tried to emphasis this here.

	The spear point is self-explanatory. The back spike is for penetrating heavy armour and takes advantage of the Halberds long pole and solidly built head. The upper radius of the axehead could be used as a "blocking" device. The lower radius could be used for disarming attempts, trips and to "catch" shields. The axehead is also fairly straight forward...


----------



## Tetsubo

Chinese Hook Sword


----------



## Dire Lemming

Is it a hook?  Or is it a sword?  Who can say?


----------



## Tetsubo

Mace + axe = maxe. More edge than a mace, much heavier and thicker than an axe. Split some skulls, smash some bones...


----------



## Tetsubo

Chained Hook and Dagger


----------



## Tetsubo

Wharncliffe Fighter


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

I gotta know...what's "Wharncliffe?"


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I gotta know...what's "Wharncliffe?"




It's the style of blade. Very straight with a back edge that slopes towards the tip. It is a design that has "evolved" a number of times. Wharncliffe, the sheepsfoot and the scramseaxs being three examples. See, thirty years of studying weapons pays off... if only in weapon geek trivia...


----------



## Tetsubo

Stainless steel blade, guard and butt plate. Rubber grip with diamond texture.


----------



## Tetsubo

Siangham (Steel Arrow)


----------



## Tetsubo

'Piercing the Heavens' Battlestaff


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Well, it impressed me   

You rock, Tetsubo!


----------



## Tetsubo

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Well, it impressed me
> 
> You rock, Tetsubo!




Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Something that every Dwarven Ninja would want...


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Mace


----------



## Tetsubo

Sub-hilt Fighter


----------



## Tetsubo

Fantasy Katar


----------



## Tetsubo

Classic Halberd...


----------



## Tetsubo

Orc Greatsword


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Orc Greatsword



It is odd and interesting. I like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is odd and interesting. I like it.




I can see a lot of Orc items having a very stripped down, utilitarian appearance... just what is needed to get the job done...


----------



## Tetsubo

Warclub


----------



## Tetsubo

Wooden Mace


----------



## Lazoth

I like your work Tetsubo, clean and functional for the most part. The fantasy and anime based ones well, its standard to have some non-functional and insane appearing weapons.

In that vein a small request. A "hand and a half" sword with a broad fuller blade. Main features: Barbs running a quarter of the way up from the cross guard and then a cut out in the middle of the fuller running 8" from the blade tip to about 18" down from the tip. Cross guard and pommel is nondescript black metal with the grip in bound black leather.

In regards to that question about Warcraft III demonhunter's weapons. Blizzards names it a warglaive. The only way I can see it working is if its used in a whirlwind/dancing style (ie dervish). [Ref: World Of Warcraft: The RPG]


----------



## Tetsubo

Lazoth said:
			
		

> I like your work Tetsubo, clean and functional for the most part. The fantasy and anime based ones well, its standard to have some non-functional and insane appearing weapons.
> 
> In that vein a small request. A "hand and a half" sword with a broad fuller blade. Main features: Barbs running a quarter of the way up from the cross guard and then a cut out in the middle of the fuller running 8" from the blade tip to about 18" down from the tip. Cross guard and pommel is nondescript black metal with the grip in bound black leather.
> 
> In regards to that question about Warcraft III demonhunter's weapons. Blizzards names it a warglaive. The only way I can see it working is if its used in a whirlwind/dancing style (ie dervish). [Ref: World Of Warcraft: The RPG]




Thank you.

Would the barbs be pointing up, down or at a right angle to the blade?


----------



## Lazoth

Down towards the cross guard.


----------



## Tetsubo

Lazoth's Sword


----------



## Tetsubo

Roman Gladius


----------



## Lazoth

Thank you very much, you work is spot on with the way i imagined it.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Tetsubo

Lazoth said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, you work is spot on with the way i imagined it.
> Very much appreciated.




Glad you like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Fransisca (Frankish Axe)


----------



## Tetsubo

This design was inspired by a jelly I saw on a marine documentary this week. It would be launched in a underhand fashion much like a discus.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by a poster for the movie Stardust...


----------



## Tetsubo

Flower Bud Greatsword


----------



## Tetsubo

Great Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Bladed Tetsubo...


----------



## Amazing Triangle

I have a weapon for you to draw.  I have been following this thread for a long time now, and have all of the art saved.  

I have just start a new character with a Heavy Mace..._with a twist_.

It is Corrosive and can summon a large earth elemental.

Flavor text to help you draw the weapon: 
Corrosive: The surface of a corrosive weapon looks dark and pitted, and the portion that deals damage to foes actually appears fragile, as if the first blow might break it.  The appearance is deceptive, however, since the weapon is as strong as any other magic weapon.

Earth Elemental power: are sturdily crafted, much like the elementals they summon.  Even the most elegant one appears thicker of haft than normal, and the weapon is decorated with earth like motifs.  A single emerald is always set in the pommel or grip.  

Any help or trial would be greatly appreciated! I liked your work and I thought this might just be up your alley.


----------



## Tetsubo

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I have a weapon for you to draw.  I have been following this thread for a long time now, and have all of the art saved.
> 
> I have just start a new character with a Heavy Mace..._with a twist_.
> 
> It is Corrosive and can summon a large earth elemental.
> 
> Flavor text to help you draw the weapon:
> Corrosive: The surface of a corrosive weapon looks dark and pitted, and the portion that deals damage to foes actually appears fragile, as if the first blow might break it.  The appearance is deceptive, however, since the weapon is as strong as any other magic weapon.
> 
> Earth Elemental power: are sturdily crafted, much like the elementals they summon.  Even the most elegant one appears thicker of haft than normal, and the weapon is decorated with earth like motifs.  A single emerald is always set in the pommel or grip.
> 
> Any help or trial would be greatly appreciated! I liked your work and I thought this might just be up your alley.




Thank you. I will give it some thought...


----------



## Amazing Triangle

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you. I will give it some thought...




I thank you!  I hope it works for you...


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Crescent Moon


----------



## Ishmayl

That Crescent is awesome.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ishmayl said:
			
		

> That Crescent is awesome.




Thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Crescent Hurlbat


----------



## Pbartender

Hey Tetsubo...  How's about some ray-guns?

I'm in a classic Sci-fi mood.


----------



## Tetsubo

Triangular Chakram


----------



## Tetsubo

Another design inspired by the film -Stardust-.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sith Blade


----------



## Tetsubo

Arrow Hawk


----------



## Tetsubo

Utility Axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

Crystal Axe


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of the Slayer


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing Steel


----------



## Tetsubo

Modern Brandistock


----------



## Tetsubo

Lots of shiny stainless steel and wood inlay. This is an integral, full tang design.


----------



## Tetsubo

Push Dagger


----------



## Tetsubo

Cyclopean Battleaxe


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Tets. You still taking request? I have a name for a weapon just no mental image to go with it. Let the name of it inspire you to draw it however you mind sees fit: 

Sword of the Reaper


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Tets. You still taking request? I have a name for a weapon just no mental image to go with it. Let the name of it inspire you to draw it however you mind sees fit:
> 
> Sword of the Reaper




Reaper as in a harvester of lives or grain?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Reaper as in a harvester of lives or grain?



Harvester of lives


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Harvester of lives



Bah.  Not very scary.


/doesn't fear the reaper.


----------



## Tetsubo

Spiked Manriki-gusari


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah.  Not very scary.
> 
> 
> /doesn't fear the reaper.



Oh, go gig yourself.


----------



## Tetsubo

Bladed Hook


----------



## Tetsubo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Tets. You still taking request? I have a name for a weapon just no mental image to go with it. Let the name of it inspire you to draw it however you mind sees fit:
> 
> Sword of the Reaper




One handed or two handed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> One handed or two handed?



Whichever.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword of the Reaper


----------



## Tetsubo

Bronze Truncheon


----------



## theronk03

*Half-Dragons Blade*

do you think you could design a Sword of Goujian style of blade but with a slight flambard style to it with a dragons head for a hilt with the blade emerging from its mouth and a gem at the bottom being held by a claw? its to be used by a half-dragon with a passion for vengence.


----------



## Tetsubo

Well, I'm not really interested in organic elements. I've done a few and I've never really been happy with them. Also at the moment my Muse has been a tad absent. I have a number of designs in my head at the moment but for some odd reason I'm not sketching... I hope to pick up my pencil this week...


----------



## D. Armand Paltenan

Have you thought about ever doing the ultimate thor's axe hammer from marvel?


----------

